# Mt. Feist Pupps



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

MT.FIEST PUPPS DUE JULY 08TH 2007 I 


WHEN BORN AND PUPS ARE HEALTHY AND READY I WOULD LOVE FOR THEM TO ALL GO TO STRONG HUNTING HOMES, I KNOW TWO WILL BE GOING TO WELL KNOWN SQ HUNTERS AND TWO FOR MYSELF AND THE STUD DOG THAT I BRED MY FEMALE TO HAVE HAD A LOT OF OUTSTANDING RESAULTS OUT OTHER CROSSES AND ALSO MY FEMALE HAVE HAD SOME GOOD PUP OUT OF HER LAST CROSS WE ALL THINK THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD CROSS


some of these are pic from two weeks ago His name is domino and old john kruz bred line radar and target male....this stud produced some local dandy squirrel dogs i will have some pic later of them in the woods he/she and a big thanks to Mr. G. Smith and the pic of the pup is out of his last cross he looks more like RADAR (pup)and now grown and a fine sqdog its more pup out there and info but I don't have all there pic but I'm hoping to get this same colors and yellow because most of his pupps do come in this color and yellow 


both dogs are good squirrel dogs asking 150$ and pupps will have papers


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Boss,
You and I need to talk! I own a 3yr old cur that (pardon the pun) is just nuts about squirrel. Hunt him often as I can and run him all summer, but cant get him to stay on a tree for long. 

Also, might be interested in one of those pups. Check my profile for contact info and drop me a line. 

Huntinbull


----------

